# SURREY | Parks Boulevard | +100m | 41 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Concord Pacific's latest premier tower, PARK BOULEVARD, is Canada's first interactive illuminated residential tower poised to become another city centre skyline defining icon. Park Boulevard tower's distinctive interactive light display illuminates in sync with the arrival of trains at King George Station. A new landmark, setting a new benchmark for modern BC condo living.





























https://www.parkboulevardliving.com/views/en/gallery/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4392 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4390 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4388 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4373 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5625 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5623 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5620 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5615 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5612 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9240 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9238 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9222 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9220 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9209 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0748 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0746 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0744 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0742 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0740 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0735 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2430 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2435 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2436 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2437 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2438 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2439 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2442 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2443 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2429 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1333 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1334 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1338 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1340 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1341 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1342 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1343 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1345 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1346 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1350 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1351 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3091 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3092 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3093 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3096 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3097 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3098 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3099 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3100 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3103 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3107 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8450 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8451 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8453 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8455 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8457 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8458 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1
007 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
013 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
014 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
019 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9163 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2
IMG_9164 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9165 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9166 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 3


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

my dream: Vancouver metro area superpassing Toronto in population


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

pat 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------

